# Antique bicycle lights? $$$ what should I look for, pay??



## squeedals (Oct 6, 2011)

OK........as a old bike collector and restorer.........none pre-1941 though..I was thinking about collecting old antique bicycle lanterns. Looking on eBay as a starting point........some interesting ones with prices ranging for less than $100 and up..depending on the model and how fancy.......and so on. I know absolutely NOTHING about them.so I'm picking some brains here on what I should look for......be careful about........or buy if the price matches the lamp.......and like I said......I'm clueless. Any help in getting me started on this hobby would really be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 6, 2011)

This is a couple of years old but a great resource.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bic...ltDomain_0&hash=item484245cb26#ht_1226wt_1186


I just realized that the book is mostly about British lamps. Try The Wheelmen site (thewheelmen.org)


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm no expert collector of lights but I have picked up a few lately. What I've noticed is the prices have come way down in the last few years. Just this summer I picked up a Columbia Model C for $25 in perfect shape with the bracket and the felt still on it. I used to see these priced at over $100. It seems that lamps on ebay are all over the place for between $35 - $85.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep........I'm learning........reviewing "completed auctions" lets me get some idea what these are going for. I just think they are very cool and part of bicycle history.....something we ALL can relate to.


----------



## videoranger (Oct 12, 2011)

$30 to $100 is a good target depending on lamp condition and completeness with mounting bracket, lens etc.. Lamps priced at $150+ need a bit more research before bidding to make sure they deserve the higher price. Some are oil lamps and some are acetylene using calcium carbide with a water drip to produce the flammable gas. Design and artistic embellishments add value, but collect the ones that appeal to your tastes the most (and are affordable). They are nice to look at and display and of course use on an old bike. Research and patience are always a wise approach. Some of the 1940's and on battery lamps can be great finds also like the "rooster tail" and EA bullet lamps.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 12, 2011)

Buy what you like and buy the best you can.


----------

